# My Dayan Zhanchi can't corner cut



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

I got my zanchi on Wednesday and i tensioned it the way i like it but i try to tension it so it can corner cut and it doesn't work. I have followed tutorials on you tube and they didn't seen tom help.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 3, 2013)

Post a video of you showing the cubes corner cutting. Then, I'll give you advice.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 3, 2013)

do you mean "can't cornercut" or "can't cornercut 45 degrees"?
and did you lube it?


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

Cant corner cut 45 degrees and i havent lubed as i dont have any silocon spray and i used vaseline on my rubiks brand cube and that went slower


----------



## applemobile (Feb 3, 2013)

Why do you want to corner cut 45 degrees?


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 3, 2013)

It needs to be modded and lubed. 
It's probably easier for you to buy it pre modded and lubed from: http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html


----------



## applemobile (Feb 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> It needs to be modded and lubed.
> It's probably easier for you to buy it pre modded and lubed from: http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html



This is terrible advice.


----------



## HelpCube (Feb 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> It needs to be modded and lubed.
> It's probably easier for you to buy it pre modded and lubed from: http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html



Lol. Just buy some lubrication and lube your cube, then you should be fine.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Both lubrication and a looser tension will increase your corner cutting. Mods certainly aren't necessary for 45 degrees.
What's causing the concern, are you locking up a lot? Because practising your turning/algs will do more for you then any cube mod will do


----------



## KongShou (Feb 3, 2013)

you never need to corner cut 45 degree anyway. lub it and set it to tighter tension if you have it too loose. it cant defiantely corner cut 45 degree perfectly anyway. oh and DON'T buy one from lubix.


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 3, 2013)

if you need it to corner cut 45 degrees, your turning is pretty sloppy.

45 degree corner cutting is just an indication of relative smoothness and likelihood to not lockup, not something you are looking to use particularly in solving


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> you never need to corner cut 45 degree anyway. lub it and set it to tighter tension if you have it too loose. it cant defiantely corner cut 45 degree perfectly anyway. oh and DON'T buy one from lubix.



Whats wrong with Lubix? Has their quality control gone down or something?


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 3, 2013)

people say that because of the fact that you could just buy your own zhanchi and mod it yourself for cheaper that's why.

nothing's wrong with lubix except the relative prices people feel.

at least that's what i think is going on


----------



## applemobile (Feb 3, 2013)

Nothing wrong with lubix at all. But pointing someone who solves sup 1 minute towards a lubix zanchi to solve their corner cutting problems is just poor advice.


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

What type of lube should i get though?


----------



## Username (Feb 3, 2013)

Razorcube said:


> What type of lube should i get though?



Any Lube that is meant for cubes (maru, lubix...) is good (in my opinion)


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 3, 2013)

I recently bought 2 cubes from lubix. I got a 55mm zhanchi and a 50. The 55 was great and smooth and was lubed very well. The 50 was not. Out of the box it was dry and scratchy. When I looked inside there was barely any lube. I had to add some more to make it better. Lubix was not worth it.


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there any websites that sell lubix or maru lube and ship to the UK within a week?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 3, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> Whats wrong with Lubix? Has their quality control gone down or something?



Many people have complained that Lubix doesn't actually lube their cubes, and they end up with an over-priced Dayan cube. 

It's like having a 50-50 chance of having a really good cube OR paying double for the same product. Not worth it.


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 3, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Many people have complained that Lubix doesn't actually lube their cubes, and they end up with an over-priced Dayan cube.
> 
> It's like having a 50-50 chance of having a really good cube OR paying double for the same product. Not worth it.



bla bla bla like 10$ extra is a lot.
I simply said it would be easier to buy from lubix than to mod and lube it himself since he hasn't done it before.
I lube and mod myself now but my first good cube was from lubix and it is still my main cube. I dont know where you get the 50-50 chance from.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> bla bla bla like 10$ extra is a lot.
> I simply said it would be easier to buy from lubix than to mod and lube it himself since he hasn't done it before.
> I lube and mod myself now but my first good cube was from lubix and it is still my main cube. I dont know where you get the 50-50 chance from.



All he is saying is that Lubix is not the most reliable. I can confirm that since I have bought a cube from Lubix that was not thoroughly lubed. WHat he means by 50-50 is that there is a chance that you may not get a cube of what peoples expectations are.


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

Would silicone spray be a ok lube


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Razorcube said:


> Is there any websites that sell lubix or maru lube and ship to the UK within a week?



I use this stuff here, it's roughly equivalent to Lubix, and you can buy it in the UK. £10 may seem a lot but I've had this for like a year and I've hardly used any of it, you don't need that much to lube a cube with, so it's big value for money


----------



## yockee (Feb 3, 2013)

My lube advice: IZOlube is great and cheap! It's the same as Lubix, and the same size as a small Lubix, for half the price. However, I live in the UK, and his stuff always takes FOREVER to get here. Every time, I wait about 3 weeks, when I get stuff from China in 6 days. Get izolube and wait, or buy some D39 from Lightake. I highly recommend the izolube though.


----------



## Razorcube (Feb 3, 2013)

I might go to halfords and get some silicone spray from there


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 3, 2013)

Izo is NOT the same as Lubix. It is much lighter. Lubix is more like Traxxas 50k where Izo is just under the 10k variety.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 4, 2013)

Nobody needs cornercutting of 45 degrees.
Mods are unnecessary.

I recommend learning to lube your own puzzles, watching tutorials will help.
If you want to buy a pre-lubed puzzle, then that is your choice.

For lube, anything silicone based has always worked out for me.


----------



## Elmo touches me (Feb 4, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I use this stuff here, it's roughly equivalent to Lubix, and you can buy it in the UK. £10 may seem a lot but I've had this for like a year and I've hardly used any of it, you don't need that much to lube a cube with, so it's big value for money


I would reccommend traxxas 50K http://http://www.modelsport.co.uk/index.php?product_id=23849 , It is the same as that xtm diff. oil you use, but it's a bit cheaper, has 2 day delivery in the UK, and has a pointed nozzle, which makes lubing the core of your cubes very easy


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.modelsport.co.uk/index.php?product_id=23849

For the correct link 


How much is shipping, I cannot find it. I want to see if this is cheaper than what I currently use (http://stores.ebay.com/TOADZ-RC/TRAXXAS-/_i.html?_nkw=diff+oil)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

Elmo touches me said:


> I would reccommend traxxas 50K http://http://www.modelsport.co.uk/index.php?product_id=23849 , It is the same as that xtm diff. oil you use, but it's a bit cheaper, has 2 day delivery in the UK, and has a pointed nozzle, which makes lubing the core of your cubes very easy



lol nice name :3


----------



## crazycubes (Nov 3, 2013)

ummmm... i dont know but i had the same of my zhanchi not cutting 45; was very frustrated at this. Anyway, i went for calvins lube high viscosity and lubed it in depth( the core, spring, center pieces and all and of course, i didnt get a spray, i got the stuff that comes in syringe) and then it cut 45 completely both forward and reverse and this is a real life incident lol 
Soooo how about trying that out?


----------



## thesolver (Nov 3, 2013)

Just lube it with diff oil (or lubix) the way CBC or lubix does.
You can also use JR cubers tutorial.
Maybe then it can cut 45.


----------

